# Is 25lbs too heavy?



## jimijonjames (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey, pretty soon i'll be getting my first road bike and have one in mind. I can't spend much as im a poor/lazy teenager. Here it is, Bike 
It weighs 25.9lbs which seems like alot, looking at some of the peoples on this forums bikes, they seem to way 17 or less most of the time.
For a first time rider who plans to do group rides, is that too much?

Also, if anyone can suggest to me a better bike for around the same price (£250-£300), i'd be open to suggestions.

thanks


EDIT: i just found these, please comment on the three bikes if you can,thanks
http://www.evanscycles.com/product.jsp?style=60913
http://www.evanscycles.com/product.jsp?style=71305


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*Local bike shop?*

Have you ever gone to a local bike shop to see what they have available? Have you ever been fitted on a road bike and have a clue as to what size will fit you? I would be afraid to buy my first road bike without at least having rode it around the block. For a first 'real' road bike, try to get one with at least a carbon fork and 105 Group. I didn't look at all three bikes, but once I saw the steel fork on the first one I stopped reading....I am sure some more experienced guys can give better recommendations than me....


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Perhaps after being fitted for a bike start looking for a used bike in a LBS or ebay?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

25lbs is not heavy. Ok it is but it won't slow you down.


that kind of money can get you some pretty good bikes. Check Specialized/Trek/Cannondale.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Jim. Welcome to RBR. 25lbs is not outrageous at all. IMO the quality of the materials use and the construction of the frame is much more important than the weight. I agree with being properly fitted, if you have not already done this. I also agree with making sure the bike has reasonably good components, e.g. wheels, shifters & brakes.

"I didn't look at all three bikes, but once I saw the steel fork on the first one I stopped reading"

I completely disagree with this statement that implies that you should only consider bikes with carbon forks. Bunch of baloney! CF forks are nice, but so are steel forks. I have 3 bikes...CF forks on one, steel on the other 2. Nothing wrong at all with steel.


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

agree with the other posters that you should go to a LBS. Since you are quoting in pounds, I'm assuming you are in the UK somewhere. One thing you should talk to the LBS about is the gearing - it looks like those bikes are 14 speed? with 39/53 on the front. I have ridden in London area, essex and peak district and in my experience you may want a few more gears to get up some of those hills, especially as you start riding. Depending on where you are intending on riding, you probably want at least a 25 on the back. 

Talk to the LBS about whether its worth going carbon on the fork - plenty of bumpy roads over there so you want your forks to absorb as much impact as possible.

Also, spend the cash and go clipless. And buy the most expensive shorts you can afford - its worth it.

Hope that helps


----------



## jimijonjames (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks for the replies. I've been round a few of the local bike shops, and all, and i mean ALL of the bikes are £500+. I've had a look round ebay, and will continue to until i get a bike.

Shongalola, the peak district is a little bit more hilly than the area i will be riding in, but not much so i'll keep the gear thing in my head. I was going to get some shimano pedals and specialized shoes, good brands so should be ok. 

MCF, whats "105 group"?

Another thing, what about the Giant OCR4? I've seen that around a few sites but they all only have 51cm frames, is that too small for someone whos 5ft9 and still growing? I doubt i'll grow much more, maybe to 5,11 at most.


----------



## tonphil1960 (Apr 8, 2007)

Interested in this question too, I am getting a Fuji Newest 2.0 next weekend. I am dealing with a LBS who is a veteran and have dealt with him before. I am curious that with all the talk about weight, does anyone take into consideration 2 full water bottles, all the crap in your wedge, and the juck the rider carries. I am already worrying about how to lighten my bike and I don't even have it yet. My bike will be 23 lbs.

Thanks much, T Bone


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

Jim - yeah, prices over there are generally higher than this side of the pond. I've had friends fly over here to buy high end bikes and still have the total cost cheaper (including the flight). If you can, I would go with the LBS since it sounds like you really want to be careful on the sizing of the bike. If you are still growing, you have two options - either buy a bike that fits you now and then buy a new one when you hit 5'11, or buy a bike that may be slightly too big now (but that still fits you ie. you'll have to shorten the stem and not have spacers in the fork) and then adjust it as you grow (ie. raise the saddle, change the stem and add spacers to the fork). Since you are looking at only a couple of inches, that should be doable and will mean not having to buy another bike. You have to talk to LBS about this since lots of out the box bikes will already have the forks cut down. 
51cm is going to be too small for you even before you grow.

Pedals sound good. 

With regards the 105 group - Shimano makes different groups (shifters, brakes etc) at different qualities, weights and of course, cost. 105's IMO are their first level "good" components so if possible thats where you want to be. You might see some builds with a mix of components so even if you can just get the 105 shifters they will be more ergonomic and shift better than the cheaper components. 

The whole weight thing - you will see and hear lots about this and its always a good way to get flamed on msg boards. IMO, unless you have 8% body fat and are racing regularly, a couple of pounds in bike weight is not worth the cost and turns into an ego thing. Having a bike that weighs 17lbs when you are 20lbs overweight is investing your money and time in the wrong area. Of course, if you have the money, then get the best - thats why we work after all.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

tonphil1960 said:


> Interested in this question too, I am getting a Fuji Newest 2.0 next weekend. I am dealing with a LBS who is a veteran and have dealt with him before. I am curious that with all the talk about weight, does anyone take into consideration 2 full water bottles, all the crap in your wedge, and the juck the rider carries. I am already worrying about how to lighten my bike and I don't even have it yet. My bike will be 23 lbs.
> 
> Thanks much, T Bone


I sometimes think that manufacturers weigh their bikes without handlebar tape, paint, decals, tires, and cables. And then they're weighed on scales that are off by - 2, 3 lbs.

My lightest bike is steel frame, (60cm) with a carbon fork & weighs an actual 19# without bottles, cages or or wedge. I think that's pretty damn good.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

25 lbs is fine. 15 years ago, it was the norm. 10 years ago you'd be thrilled to hit 20 lbs for a complete road bike. Bike weight is a completely overrated factor at all but the most elite levels of cycling, IMO.

If it fits and is comfortable, you'll ride faster and farther, period.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Get thee to a local bike shop! Go talk to a few shops and buy a bike from the one that will spend the time to fit you and ask about how you intend to use the bike. If the shop has local club rides that's all the better. For a beginner the shop is way more important than the bike.


----------



## jimijonjames (Mar 8, 2007)

I measured myself today, not very accurately, but it ends up i'm around 5ft7. My guess before was comparing myself to my dad, he said he was 5,9, ends up he isnt, and im the same height as him. 
Im pretty light aswell, 8st7 (120lb).
Next week i should have time to go round a few LBSs.


----------

